# Universal Monsters - cool new toys



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Check out the cool new monster swag at the Toy Fair 2010. Go halfway down the page for the monster stuff (and if you're also a comics geek like me, the first half of the page are new superhero toys).

http://www.cooltoyreview.com/TF2010/DST/default.asp


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

So cool, I'm a huge classics fan!! The only thing that I did'nt like was the fact they're not comin out until 2011 and 2012!! I want it NOW.... I think I'm channeling Veruca or something.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Those are pretty cool, will have to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Cool...one of those toys has a black and gold spiral bra. Where can I get one of those?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Plush Universal Monsters toys*

Aw, cute little guys. But where's Drac? and The Bride? Maybe in the next round.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/38324/universal-monsters-get-cuddly


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw these on your blog - they are so CUTE!

So, when is your birthday, JT?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's more monster toy goodness. Sweet!

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/39496/universal-monsters-stalk-toy-aisles-once-more


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We'll have to see if the comic book store Spooky1 goes to will be carrying any of these.


----------

